# Best Wood For Matte Laminate



## emmaemily (May 17, 2017)

Can anyone suggest the best wood for a laminate floor that resembles hardwood floor?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

a little more information would be helpful...
exactly what do want the floor to look like...
are you cost cutting???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

As Stick suggests, more information about the installation would be really helpful. For example; is it in a dampish location like a bathroom or over basement concrete? Do you anticipate the occasional pet accident? How durable do you want it to be?
What's your budget...in dollars/sq. ft?


----------

